# Did Toro discontinue the QZR 721?



## steeve725 (Jan 25, 2014)

Hi, Everyone.

Since I sold my ccr2000 last week I am in the market for a new single stage.

I went to look at the Toros 721's at my local Home depot and the Ariens Path-Pro's SS21EC (938033) at lowes.

I didn't see the Toro QZR721 @ my home depot and since I know the manager very well, I asked him. He told me they didn't get any this year, they have the QZE721, and the other 721's not the QZR 721? On home depots website it says they have been discontinued?

Toro Power Clear 721 QZR 21 in. 212 cc Single-Stage Gas Snow Blower-38743 - The Home Depot

I looked at my local Power Equipment dealer's website (who I will purchase from) and it shows he has a couple Toro 721 QZR but they show 2016 models, however all his other 721's say 2017 models?

Snow Blowers Direct doesn't carry the QZR721 (Says sold out), but carry the other 721's?

Another website I looked at has a few Toro qzr 721's but also says "2016 Model"

I was going to look at both the Ariens Path Pro and the Toro QZR721.

I don't want the QZE 721, to me I cannot justify the extra money for the electric start since I have it in the garage, and all the snow blowers are easy to start. Besides, the Path-Pro comes with electric start. Also Ariens path-pro is coming with a free 2 yr extended warranty. 

Thanks


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

steeve725 said:


> Hi, Everyone.
> 
> Since I sold my ccr2000 last week I am in the market for a new single stage.
> 
> ...


NO they have not the 2017's are juts rolling off the lines at the little TORO Factory from somewhere on the other side. they might only be found at your local friendly hood hardware store.:tongue4::tongue4:


----------



## steeve725 (Jan 25, 2014)

That's strange that my local dealer has all the 2017 Toro 721 models, but not the 721 qzr. 

Speaking with my home Depot manager again, he stated they got all the Toro's they were going to get 2 weeks ago. He told me they aren't getting anymore this year. So I guess no qzr 721's for them.


----------

